# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه شیراز

## Parniya

*تاريخچه دانشگاه شيراز*
    دانشگاه شيراز در سال 1325 با تأسيس آموزشكده بهداشت بنیان گذاری گردید كه هدف آن تربيت متخصصين در علوم پزشكي در طول یک دوره 4 ساله درسي بود . در سال 1328 اين آموزشكده به دانشكده پزشكي و در سال 1332 آموزشكده بهياري نمازي، در سال 1334 دانشكده هاي كشاورزي و هنر و علوم راه­اندازي شدند. دانشگاه شيراز كه پيش از انقلاب اسلامي دانشگاه پهلوي نام داشت، در سال 1333 با دانشكده­هاي مهندسي و دامپزشكي تشكيل شد. ديگر دانشکده هایی که به تدریج به آن افزوده شدند، دندانپزشكي در سال 1348، آموزشكده الكترونيك در 1348 و دانشكده هاي حقوق و علوم تربيتي در سال 1349 بودند.
     دانشگاه شيراز با پيشينه بيش از نيم قرن، يكي از بزرگترين و مهمترین دانشگاه هاي کشور است كه قطب پژوهشي كشور نیز به شمار مي آيد. 610عضو هيأت علمي و بيش از 19000 دانشجو دارد. در اين دانشگاه 80 رشته كارشناسي، 183 رشته كارشناسي ارشد ، 102 رشته دكتراي تخصصي  و یک رشته دکترای حرفه ای ارائه مي شود. به عنوان یک دانشگاه جامع، دانشگاه شيراز مسووليت تربيت اعضاي هيأت علمي كارآمد براي مراكز پژوهشي و آموزش عالي در کشور را بر عهده دارد. اكنون دانشگاه شيراز در بردارنده 16 دانشكده  و يك مركز آموزش عالي مي باشد و چند دانشکده نیز در آينده نزديك راه اندازي مي شود.

*دانشكده ها و واحدهای دانشگاه شیراز* :
16- گردشگری و هتلداری



1- ادبيات و علوم انساني
2- اقتصاد، مديريت و علوم اجتماعي
3- آموزشهای الکترونیکی
4- حقوق و علوم سياسي
5- دامپزشكي
6- علوم
7- علوم تربيتي و روانشناسي
8- كشاورزي
9- مهندسي
10- مهندسي مکانیک
11- مهندسي برق و كامپيوتر 
12- مهندسي شيمي، نفت و گاز
13- فناوری نانو
14- واحد بين المللي در جزيره قشم
15- هنر و معماري

----------


## Parniya

*تاریخچه دانشکده*
اين دانشكده در سال 1334 تحت عنوان دانشكده ادبيات و علوم در مجموعه دانشگاه شيراز  و در قالب يك بخش به نام ادبيات و زبان فارسي و انگليسي شروع به كار نمود. در سال 1341 بخش مذكور به دو بخش زبان و ادبيات فارسي و زبان و ادبيات انگليسي تفكيك گرديد و بخش اقتصاد و مديريت بازرگاني نيز به آن اضافه شد. درسال 1342 بخش تاريخ تاسيس و به اين دانشكده ملحق شد.
در سال 1344 بخش عمران ملي و در سال 1352و 1353 به ترتيب رشته هاي جامعه شناسي و جمعيت شناسي به اين بخش الحاق و سپس به بخش برنامه ريزي و جامعه شناسي تبديل شد. در سال 1353 بخش علوم كتابداري و اطلاع رساني با ايجاد اولين دوره آموزشي مصوب در سطح فوق ليسانس به مجموعه اين دانشكده اضافه شد. در سال 1357 دانشكده ادبيات و علوم به دو دانشكده مجزا به نامهاي دانشكده ادبيات و علوم انساني و دانشكده علوم تجزيه شد و بخشهاي اقتصاد و مديريت بازرگاني با ايجاد رشته هاي حسابداري به دو بخش: 1- اقتصاد 2- مديريت و حسابداري تبديل شد. بخش معارف اسلامي نيز بعد از انقلاب تاسيس گرديد كه بعدها به بخش الهيات و معارف اسلامي تغيير نام داد. كتابخانه ميرزاي شيرازي در سال 1365 به مجموعه اين دانشكده اضافه گرديد. در سال 1382 دانشكده ادبيات و علوم انساني به دو دانشكده ادبيات و علوم انساني و علوم اجتماعي تفكيك شد.
بخش «الهيات و معارف اسلامي» در سال 1392 از این دانشکده مجزا و به دانشکده  الهیات و معارف اسلامی تبدیل شد. رشته جغرافیا در سال 1393 به بخش مستقل تبدیل شد. در حال حاضر بخش های  «تاریخ»، « جغرافیا»، «زبان و ادبیات عربی»، «زبان و ادبیات فارسی» و «زبانهای خارجی و زبانشناسی» زيرمجموعه اين دانشكده به شمار مي‌روند.

نشاني : شيراز – مجتمع دانشگاهي پرديس ارم – دانشکده ادبيات و علوم انسانی

*رشته های دانشگاه


*تاريخ( مقطع کارشناسی)

تاریخ اسلام( مقطع کارشناسی ارشد)

تاریخ ایران بعد از اسلام( مقطع کارشناسی ارشد)

ایران شناسی( مقطع کارشناسی ارشد)

تاریخ اسلام( مقطع دکتری)

تاریخ ایران بعد از اسلام( مقطع دکتری)

جغرافیا و برنامه ریزی روستایی( مقطع کارشناسی)

زبان و ادبيات عربي( مقطع کارشناسی)

زبان و ادبیات عربی( مقطع کارشناسی ارشد)

زبان و ادبيات فارسي( مقطع کارشناسی)

زبان و ادبیات فارسی( مقطع کارشناسی ارشد)

ادبیات کودک و نوجوان( مقطع کارشناسی ارشد)

ادبیات مقاومت ( مقطع کارشناسی ارشد)

زبان و ادبیات فارسی- گرایش حماسی( مقطع دکتری)

زبان و ادبیات فارسی- گرایش عرفانی( مقطع دکتری)

زبان و ادبیات فارسی- گرایش غنایی( مقطع دکتری)

زبان شناسی( مقطع کارشناسی)

زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی( مقطع کارشناسی)

زبان شناسی_ آموزش زبان فارسی به غیر فارسی زبانان( مقطع کارشناسی ارشد)

زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی(  مقطع کارشناسی ارشد)

آموزش زبان انگلیسی( مقطع کارشناسی ارشد)

فرهنگ و زبان های باستانی( مقطع کارشناسی ارشد)

زبان شناسی همگانی( مقطع کارشناسی ارشد)

ادبیات انگلیسی( مقطع دکتری)

آموزش زبان انگلیسی ( مقطع دکتری)

زبان شناسی( مقطع دکتری)

----------


## Parniya

*تاريخچه دانشكده*
      اين دانشكده در سال 1382 تحت عنوان دانشكده علوم اجتماعي در مجموعه دانشگاه شيراز و در قالب 3 بخش به نام هاي اقتصاد، علوم اجتماعي، مديريت و حسابداري شروع به كار نمود. در سال 1384 نام اين دانشكده از علوم اجتماعي به اقتصاد، مديريت و علوم اجتماعي تغيير يافت.
در سال 1385 بخش مديريت و حسابداري در قالب دو بخش مجزا فعاليت خود را ادامه دادند و هم اكنون اين دانشكده با چهار بخش مشغول به فعاليت مي باشد.



*کارشناسی* 

 اقتصاد نظری 

 علوم اجتماعی (برنامه ریزی) 

 علوم اجتماعی (پژوهشگری)

 مدیریت بازرگانی

 مدیریت صنعتی

 حسابداری

*کارشناسی ارشد*

 اقتصاد نظری

 علوم اجتماعی (مطالعات زنان)

 علوم اجتماعی (جمعیت شناسی)

 علوم اجتماعی (جامعه شناسی)

 علوم اجتماعی (جمعیت و توسعه)

 مدیریت منابع انسانی

 مدیریت بازرگانی

 مدیریت صنعتی

 حسابداری

*دکترا*

 جامعه شناسی (تغییرات اجتماعی ایران)

 جامعه شناسی (مسائل اجتماعی ایران)

 علوم اقتصادی

 حسابداری

 مدیریت سیستم ها

----------


## Parniya

*تاریخچه دانشکده* 

در سال 1362 و با توجه به نيازهاي آغازين انقلاب، بخش معارف اسلامي در دانشگاه شيراز و در دانشكدة ادبيات و علوم انساني آغاز به كار كرد. اين بخش با توجه به دروس عمومي معارف اسلامي كه عملا 11/1 كل دروس كارشناسي دانشگاه را در كلية رشته‌ها و گرايش شامل مي‌شود به لحاظ كميتِ دروس ارائه شده يكي از بزرگترين بخش‌هاي دانشگاه بوده و هست. همزمان با توسعة بخش و استخدام اعضاي هيئت علمي جديد افتتاح رشته‌ها و گرايش‌هاي همخوان با دروس معارف اسلامي در دستور كار اين بخش قرار گرفت و از سال 1374 به تدريج رشته‌هاي فلسفه و كلام اسلامي، علوم قرآن و حديث و «فقه و مباني حقوق اسلامي» هر كدام در دو مقطع كارشناسي و كارشناسي ارشد در اين بخش نوگشايي شده و هم اكنون نيز دورة دكتري فلسفه و كلام اسلامي به آن مجموعه افزوده شده است. سابقة تاريخي شهر شيراز در زمينه‌هاي مختلف الهياتي از فلسفه وعرفان، گرفته تا فقه، تفسير و حديث باعث شده است كه شيراز از ديرباز لقب دارالعلم را به خود بگيرد. برگزاري همايش بزرگ بين المللي مكتب شيراز در سال 1387 از سوي بخش الهيات و معارف اسلامي دانشگاه شيراز اين سابقه را تا حدود زيادي روشن كرد و خلأ دانشكدة الهيات را در اين دانشگاه نمودار ساخت. پس از موفقيت‌هاي اين بخش در سطح كشور- به نحوي كه چندين سال به عنوان نمونه در ميان گروههاي معارف اسلامي سطح كشور شناخته شد- و نيز پس از آن كه اعضاي اين بخش، چندين بار، رياست دانشكدة ادبيات و علوم انساني ، معاونت پژوهشي و ساير معاونت‌هاي اين دانشكده را عهده‌دار شدند و با توجه به گستردگي دروس ارائه شده و تواناييهاي اعضاي هيئت علمي اين بخش، سرانجام در سال 1388 مسئولان وقت دانشگاه با دانشكده شدن اين بخش موافقت كردند و اين امر به تأييد هيئت امناي دانشگاه نيز رسيد و با تأخيري 4 ساله در سال 1392 اين دانشكده با نام دانشكدة الهيات و معارف اسلامي از دانشكدة ادبيات و علوم انساني تفكيك شد و در مهر ماه همان سال طي مراسمي با حضور مقامات دانشگاه و استان و با پيام مراجع تقليد آغاز به كاركرد.
 در حال حاضر اين دانشكده داراي 57 عضو رسمي و حق‌التدريس است كه در سه بخش : 1- معارف اسلامي (با پنج گرايش انديشة اسلامي، اخلاق اسلامي، تاريخ اسلام، قرآن و نهج‌البلاغه، و انقلاب اسلامي) 2- فلسفه و كلام اسلامي 3- علوم قرآن و فقه (با دو رشتة «علوم قرآن و حديث» و «فقه و مباني حقوق اسلامي») مشغول به كارند. اين دانشكده داراي حدود 350 دانشجو در مقاطع كارشناسي، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري مي‌باشد و در هر نيمسال به بيش از 7500 دانشجوي كارشناسي در قالب 14 واحد درسي دروس عمومي ارائه مي‌دهد.




*رشته های دانشکده *  رشته‌هاي دانشكده   الهیات گرایش فلسفه وکلام اسلامی                     كارشناسي- کارشناسی ارشد- دكتريالهیات گرایش علوم قرآن و حدیث                            کارشناسی – کارشناسی ارشد الهیات گرایش فقه و مبانی حقوق اسلامی              کارشناسی – کارشناسی ارشدبخش معارف اسلامي- دروس عمومي در پنج گرايش  انديشة اسلامي 2-و1   - اخلاق اسلامي -  تاريخ اسلام- قرآن و نهج البلاغه-   انقلاب اسلامي

----------


## Parniya

*تاریخچه دانشکده* 
   اين دانشكده درسال 1356 تحت عنوان دانشكده حقوق در مجموعه دانشگاه شيراز و در قالب يك بخش به نام حقوق شروع بكار نمود.در سال 1372 اولين دوره كارشناسي ارشد گرايش حقوق عمومي و حقوق خصوصي با پذيرش دانشجو شروع شد و بعد از آن در سال 1375 يك گرايش جديد به نام حقوق بين الملل به مجموعه گرايشهاي كارشناسي ارشد رشته حقوق اضافه شد .در سال 1381 رشته علوم سياسي در اين دانشكده تاسيس و دانشكده به نام دانشكده حقوق و علوم سياسي تغيير نام يافت .  در سال 1384 گرايش حقوق جزا و جرم شناسي با پذيرش دانشجو شروع به فعاليت نمود ، همچنين در سال تحصيلي 1388رشته مطالعات منطقه ائي با تاكيد بر خاورميانه و شمال آفريقا كه از شاخه هاي كارشناسي ارشد علوم سياسي مي باشد اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو نمود ، هر كدام از گرايشهاي ذكر شده تحت يك بخش مستقل بنام همان گرايش اداره مي شود .از بهمن سال 1392 این دانشکده موفق به راه اندازی مقطع دکترای حقوق خصوصی و حقوق جزا و جرم شناسی گردید.



*کارشناسی*

حقوق

علوم سياسي

*کارشناسی ارشد*

حقوق خصوصي و اسلامي

حقوق عمومي

حقوق بين الملل

حقوق جزا و جرم شناسي

مطالعات منطقه ائي خاورميانه و شمال آفريقا

مطالعات منطقه ائی ایران

مطالعات منطقه ائی خلیج فارس

علوم سیاسی

*دکترا*

دکترای خصوصی

دکترای جزا و جرم شناسی


نشاني : شيراز – مجتمع دانشگاهي پرديس ارم – دانشکده حقوق و علوم سياسي

----------


## Parniya

سال شروع به فعاليت دانشكده :
1348

 تعداد دانشجويان پذيرفته شده در سال اول تاسيس :
4

 رشته هاي سال اول تاسيس :
دکترای حرفه ایدامپزشکی

 تعداد دانشجويان کنونی :
382

 رؤساي دانشكده از ابتدا تا به حال :



*نام و نام خانوادگي*
*مدرك تحصيلي*
*رتبه علمي*

احمد افشار
ویروس شناسی دامپزشکی
دانشيار

مکاره چیان
ژنتیک کشاورزی
استاد

عبداله حسین خان ناظر
میکرو بیولوژی مواد غذایی
استاد

سید رضا قاضی
علوم آناتومی
استاد

مجید اجتهادی
فارماکولوژی
استاد

احمد عریان
پاتولوژی
استاد

محسن ملکی
پاتولوژی
دانشیار

محمد مؤذنی
انگل شناسی
استادیار

سید شهرام شکر فروش
بهداشت مواد غذایی
استاد

مجتبی کافی
دکترای تولید مثل و مامایی دامپزشکی
استاد

عزیزاله خداکرم تفتی
دکترای پاتولوژی
استاد






*رشته های دانشکده

* دکترای حرفه ای دامپزشکی

  دکترای تخصصی علوم تشریح دامپزشکی

 دکترای تخصصی بافت شناسی مقایسه ای

دکترای تخصصی داخلی دام های بزرگ

 دکترای تخصصی انگل شناسی دامپزشکی

دکترای تخصصی بیوشیمی دامپزشکی

دکترای تخصصی مامائی و تولید مثل دامپزشکی

دکترای تخصصی پاتولوژی دامپزشکی

دکترای تخصصی بهداشت مواد غذایی

دکترای تخصصی جراحی دامپزشکی

دکترای تخصصی باکتری شناسی دامپزشکی

دکترای تخصصی بیماریهای طیور 

کارشناس علوم آزمایشگاهی دامپزشکی

----------


## Parniya

*تاريخچه* *دانشکده* 
دانشكده علوم از بدو تاسيس سال 1334 فعاليت هاي مستمر علمي پژوهشي خود را شروع نموده و بدون وقفه  در راستاي ارتقاء كيفيت وظايف خود كوشش نموده است.

اين دانشكده كه از جمله دانشكده هاي بزرگ دانشگاه شيراز است،انتخاب استاد نمونه كشوري از ميان اساتيد از جمله معيارهاي متعددي است كه مي تواند نشان دهنده سطح كيفي فعاليت هاي انجام شده در دانشكده علوم باشد.

دانش آموختگان اين دانشكده در مقاطع دكتري و كارشناسي ارشد در بسياري از دانشگاه هاي كشور مشغول فعاليت هاي علمي پژوهشي و ارايه خدمت به جامعه اسلامي مي باشند. . براي چندمين بار از ميان دانشجويان اين دانشكده ، دانشجوي نمونه كشوري انتخاب گرديده است.

 تمامي دانشجويان دانشگاه شيراز دروس پايه خود را از جمله رياضي، فيزيك، شيمي، زيست شناسي، زمين شناسي، آمار و آزمايشگاه هاي مربوط به آنها را در اين دانشكده مي گذرانند. طول مدت تحصيل در مقطع كارشناسي رشته هاي مختلف دانشكده علوم، چهار سال مي باشد. 

دانشكده علوم داراي شش گروه آموزشي (بخش) شامل ریاضی ، فیزیک ، شیمی ، زیست شناسی ، زمین شناسی و آمار می باشد.



*رشته های دانشکده 

**گرایش های کارشناسی :*

 شیمی محض

 زیست شناسی عمومی 

 زیست شناسی سلولی - مولکولی

فیزیک هسته ای

فیزیک اپتیک ولیزر

ریاضی محض

ریاضی کاربردی

آمار

زمین شناسی

*گرایش های کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا:*

 شیمی آلی

 شیمی معدنی  

 شیمی تجزیه

 شیمی فیزیک  

 علوم سلولی و ملکولی

 علوم گیاهی(سیستماتیک اکولوژی , سلولی- تکوینی , فیزیولوژی)

 علوم جانوری(فیزیولوژی , سلولی - تکوینی , بیوسیستماتیک )

ماده  چگال  

 ذرات بنیادی

 کیهانشناسی واختر فیزیک 

فیزیک اپتیک ولیزر

جبر

آنالیز

تحقیق در عملیات

معادلات دیفرانسیل

سیستم های دینامیکی

ریاضیات فازی

هندسه

آمار -ریاضی (احتمال)

آمار-ریاضی (استنباط)

 زمین شناسی اقتصادی

 زمین شناسی آبشناسی

 زمین شناسی تکتونیک

 زمین شناسی زیست محیطی



نشاني : شيراز – چهار راه ادبيات – دانشکده علوم

----------


## Parniya

*تاريخچه دانشكده*
اين دانشكده در سال 1356 شمسي با پذيرش 50  دانشجو آغاز به كار نمود .
رشته هاي سال اول تاسيس عبارتند از :علوم تربيتي با سه گرايش  1- مديريت و برنامه ريزي اموزشي و درسي 2- آموزش كودكان استثنايي و 3- روانشناسي تربيتي در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد .
در حال حاضر (سال تحصيلي  92-91) تعداد دانشجويان مشغول به تحصيل 1545 نفر مي باشد .
روساي دانشكده از ابتداي تاسيس تا به امروز عبارتند از:
1- آقاي محمد خير داراي مدرك فوق لیسانس روانشناسی تربیتی از دانشگاه شیراز و مرتبه علمي مربي
2- دکتر محمد مزيدي داراي دكتراي مباني اجتماعي تعليم و تربيت از دانشگاه امريكا و مرتبه علمي دانشيار
3- دکتر محسن خادمي داراي دكتراي برنامه ريزي درسي از دانشگاه تکزاس جنوبی امريكا و مرتبه علمي استاديار
4-  دکتر محمد خير داراي مدرك دكتراي روانشناسي تربيتي از دانشگاه ولنگنگ استراليا و مرتبه علمي استاد
5-  دکتر محسن خادمي داراي دكتراي برنامه ريزي درسي از دانشگاه تکزاس جنوبی امريكا و مرتبه علمي استاديار
6- دکتر رحمت اله مرزوقي داراي دكتراي برنامه ريزي درسي از دانشگاه تربیت مدرس و مرتبه علمي دانشیار
7- دکتر فریده یوسفی دارای دکترای تخصصی روانشناسی تربیتی از دانشگاه شیراز و مرتبه علمی دانشیار
8- دکتر فرهاد خرمایی دارای دکترای تخصصی روانشناسی تربیتی از دانشگاه شیراز و مرتبه علمی استادیار

*
رشته های دانشکده
*
 مدیریت  آموزشی و برنامه درسی

 آموزش کودکان استثنایی

 روانشناسی تربیتی

 مبانی تعلیم و تربیت

 روانشناسی بالینی

 علم اطلاعات و دانش شناسی

 تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی

 آموزش و پرورش دبستانی و پیش دبستانی




نشاني : شيراز - میدان ارم - مجتمع دانشگاهي پرديس ارم - دانشکده علوم تربيتي و روانشناسی

----------


## Parniya

سال شروع به فعاليت دانشكده :
1334

 تعداد دانشجويان پذيرفته شده در سال اول تاسيس :
29

 رشته هاي سال اول تاسيس :
عمومی کشاورزی

 تعداد دانشجويان مشغول به تحصيل در سال 85 :
1596

 رؤساي دانشكده از ابتدا تا به حال :



*نام*
*مدرك تحصيلي*
*محل اخذ**مدرك*
*رتبه* *علمي*

 فیروز بخت
دکترا
-
-

 شریفی
دکترا
-
-

 لشکری
کارشناسی ارشد
-
-

 مکاره چیان
دکترا
-
-

 قربان
دکترا
-
-

 ایزدپناه
دکترا
آمریکا
استاد

 نیک نژاد
دکترا
-
-

 سفید بخت
دکترا
-
-

 امام
دکترا
انگلستان
استاد

 زمانی
دکترا
آمریکا
استاد

 امین
دکترا
آمریکا
استاد

 جمالیان
دکترا
انگلستان
استاد

 کریمیان
دکترا
آمریکا
استاد

 تقوی
دکترا
استرالیا
دانشیار

 رونقی
دکترا
آمریکا
دانشیار

 قائمی
دکترا
کانادا
استادیار

 امام
دکترا
انگلستان
استاد

 افشاری فر
دکترا
استرالیا
دانشیار







*رشته های دانشکده

*مهندسی آب

 اقتصاد کشاورزی

علوم باغبانی

ترویج و آموزش کشاورزی

زراعت و اصلاح نباتات

علوم خاک

 علوم دامی

علوم و صنایع غذایی

گیاه پزشکی

مکانیک ماشینهای کشاورزی

مدیریت مناطق بیایانی

نشاني : شيراز – کيلومتر 12 جاده شيراز-اصفهان – منطقه باجگاه – دانشکده کشاورزي

----------


## Parniya

*تاریخچه دانشکده مهندسی*
پس از تاسيس دانشگاه شيراز در سال 1325، دانشکده مهندسی در سال 1341 با پذيرش 40 دانشجو (39 پسر و 1 دختر ) در رشته هاي مهندسي بـرق، مهندسي راه و ساختمان و مهندسی شيمی در محل کنونی ساختمان کلاس های مهندسی شماره 1 رسماً شروع به كار كرد. پس از گسترش فعالیت دانشکده مهندسی و نوگشایی رشته ها و گرایش های جدید این دانشکده در سال 1388 به پردیس مهندسی شامل دانشکده های مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر، دانشکده مهندسی شیمی، نفت و گاز، دانشکده مهندسی مکانیک و بخش های مهندسی راه و ساختمان و محیط زیست و بخش مهندسی مواد تبدیل گردید. اين پردیس هم اکنون با بيش از 110 عضو هيات علمی در رشته های مهندسی برق و الکترونيک، مهندسی شيمی، نفت و گاز، مهندسی عمران،  مهندسی کامپيوتر، مهندسي مكانيك، مهندسی مواد، مهندسی هسته ای و مهندسي هوا فضا در مقاطع کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتري دانشجو می پذيرد.


*رشته های دانشکده مهندسی*مهندسي شيمي،نفت و گاز**مهندسي برق و الكترونيكمهندسی راه و ساختمانمهندسي كامپيوترمهندسی مكانيكمهندسی موادمهندسي هسته ای مهندسي هوا و فضا



*داشکده مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر*

*تاريخچه*كشف الكتريسيته و به كارگيري  نيروي برق يكي از مهمترين تجربيات بشر در طول تاريخ است. از اينرو طي دو قرن گذشته رشد علم و فناوري از سرعتي بي‌سابقه نسبت به قرن گذشته برخوردار بوده و كاربرد الكتريسيته و شاخه‌هاي آن نظير برق، قدرت، مخابرات، الكترونيك، كنترل، کامييوتر و ساير شاخه‌هاي اين دانش پيشرو در مجموعه علوم و فنون و نقش انكارناپذير آن در پيشبرد تكنولوژي، سبب شده كه اهميت و ضرورت فعاليت علمي و سرمايه‌گذاري تحقيقاتي در اين علم بيش از پيش مورد توجه قرار گيرد.از سوی دیگر بي‌ترديد، قرن بيست و يكم، قرن كامپيوتر، ارتباطات و مبادله اطلاعات است. مهندسي و علوم كامپيوتر نه تنها خود علمي مستقل و مهم است بلكه علوم و فنون ديگر را نيز تحت الشعاع خود قرار داده است. امروزه كمتر علمي را مي‌يابيم كه به علوم كامپيوتر وابسته نباشد و تحقيقات در هيچ زمينه‌اي بدون ابزارهاي كامپيوتري امكان‌پذير نيست. كامپيوتر نه تنها در دانشگاهها، مراكز تحقيقاتي و صنايع راه يافته، بلكه در ادارات، مدارس، مراكز فروش و منازل نيز جاي خود را باز كرده و در حقيقت به ابزاري جايگزين ناپذير در عصر حاضر مبدل شده است.نظر به مو ارد فوق الذکر و در راستاي ارتقاء بخش هاي برق و کامپيوتر طبق مصوبه هیئت رئیسه دانشگاه شیراز، *دانشکده مهندسي برق و کامپیوتر* در سال 1378 متشکل از بخش هاي: "*مخابرات و الکترونيک"*، "*قدرت و کنترل"* و "*مهندسي و علوم کامپيوتر و فناوري اطلاعات"* افتتاح گردید.


*

دانشکده مهندسی شیمی نفت گاز

**تاريخچه*






بشر از ديرباز به رفتار مواد و فعل و انفعالات موجود در طبيعت و كارگيري اين واكنش ها در بهبود سطح زندگي و پيشبرد اهداف علمي و صنعتي خود توجه ويژه داشته  است. از آغاز علم كيمياگري تا كشف نفت، اين كيمياي طبيعي، علم شيمي و شناخت خواص شيميايي مواد از اهميت ويژه‌اي برخوردار بوده است.
رشته مهندسي شيمي، جهت تربيت متخصصاني توانا در زمينه كاربردي‌تر شدن علوم مربوط به نفت، پتروشيمي، گاز، .و همچنین، مراحل تصفیه آنها، تبدیل انرژی، محيط زيست، كنترل فرآيند و بسياري ديگر از علومي بنيان نهاده شده كه تأثير مستقيم در روند و كيفيت زندگي جوامع انساني دارند. بخش مهندسي شيمي دانشكده مهندسي دانشگاه شيراز با قدمت 40 ساله، از اولين بخش هاي مهندسي شيمي كشور به شمار مي‌رود اين گروه علمي از سال 1346 علاوه بر مقطع كارشناسي اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو در مقطع كارشناسي ارشد نموده است. سابقه درخشان علمي اين بخش و ارتباط آن با دانشگاههاي بزرگ جهان يكي از دلايلي بود كه دانشگاه شيراز را در منطقه جنوب ايران به عنوان دانشگاه مادر مطرح نمود.
به دليل حضور اساتيد مجرب و سوابق درخشان در زمينه پروژه‌هاي صنعتي، اين بخش، به عنوان قطب پالايش نفت گاز كشور شناخته شده است. هم اكنون يكي از اهداف اين قطب علمي طرح راه‌اندازي و تجهيز دانشكده مهندسي شيمي، نفت و گاز مي‌باشد كه در اسفندماه 1380 به تصويب رسيده و مراحل اجرايي در سال 1387 به اتمام و از سال 1388 آن به پايان رسيده و آماده پذیرش دانشجو در مقاطع مختف است. با پایان کار ساخت این دانشکده که در ساختمانی با زیربنای 20000 متر مربع و در محل دانشکده مهندسی شماره 2 از سوی شرکت ملی گاز ایران، رشته های مهندسی نفت گرایش مخازن، حفاری، بهره برداری، اکتشاف و رشته مهندسی شیمی گرایش شبیه سازی و کنترل فرایند و راه اندازی خواهد شد. احداث بیش از ده آزمایشگاه جدید آموزشی – تحقیقاتی، اعزام بیست نفر دانشجو جهت تامین کادر هیات علمی این دانشکده به خارج ازکشور و حمایت از پایان نامه های دانشجویان تحصیلات تکمیلی ، ظرفیتهای جدیدی را به توان علمی کشور خواهد افزود. لازم به ذکر است که پذیرش دانشجو در گرایش گاز و در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد از سال 1381 آغاز شده است.
از سال 91 این دانشکده موفق به راه اندازی مقطع کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی نفت گرایش مخازن هیدروکربنی گردید.همچنین گرایشهای محیط زیست و پلیمر به مقطع کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی شیمی اضافه گردید .ضمنا مجوز نوگشایی رشته مهندسی شیمی گرایش فرآوری و انتقال گاز نيز اخذ شد که از سال 93 اقدام به پذیرش دانشجو می نماید.






*دانشکده مکانیک

*كاربرد مهندسي مكانيك در كليه علوم مهندسي به حدي است كه هيچ يك از اين علوم را مستقل از مكانيك نمي‌توان تصور نمود. دانش آموختگان مهندسي مكانيك همواره در صنايع جايگاه ويژه‌اي داشته‌اند. بسياري از ايشان هم‌اكنون به عنوان مديران صنايع و يا مهندسان فعال در توليد و يا اعضاي هيأت علمي پژوهشي مراكز علمي كشور مشغول به كار مي‌باشند و توانسته‌اند با شايستگي و خلاقيت، دانش مهندسي خود را در راه نوآوري و پيشرفت و آباداني كشور در عمل به كار گيرند.
دانشكده مهندسي مكانيك دانشگاه شيراز در سال 1343 با پذيرش دانشجو در مقطع كارشناسي آغاز به كار كرد و پس از آن در سال 1348 اولين دوره دانشجويان كارشناسي ارشد را پذيرفت.
آغاز دوره دكتراي مهندسي مكانيك براي اولين بار در ايران پيش از انقلاب، در اين دانشكده صورت پذيرفت و پس از پيروزي انقلاب اين دانشكده همگام با ديگر دانشگاههاي معتبر ايران دوره دكترا را از سال 1370 مجدداً پي‌ريزي نمود.

*
رشته های دانشکده


**رشته*
*مقطع*
*گرایش*
*تعداد دانشجویان*

مهندسی مکانیک
کارشناسی
مکانیک جامدات
236

حرارت و سیالات
265

کارشناسی ارشد
طراحی کاربردی
81

تبدیل انرژی
107

دکتری
طراحی کاربردی
25

حرارت و سیالات
44

مهندسی هوافضا
کارشناسی ارشد
آیرودینامیک
34

دکتری
آیرودینامیک
7

مهندسی هسته‌ای
کارشناسی ارشد
رآکتور
37

پرتوپزشکی
25

دکتری
رآکتور
14

پرتوپزشکی
3

----------


## Parniya

*تاریخچه دانشکده*استان فارس از ديرباز سهم عمده‏اي در تمدن و معماري ايراني و اسلامي داشته و بخش عمده‏اي از ميراث معماري ما در اين استان وجود دارد. اين آثار با شيوه‏هاي مختلف از دوران هخامنشي و ساساني تا شكوفايي دوران اسلامي همه جاي اين استان را مزين كرده است. شهر شيراز در طول تاريخ پر افتخار خود معماران شايسته‏اي چون قوام‏الدين و زين‏العابدين شيرازي را پرورده است كه تا سمرقند و بخارا آثارشان را فراگرفته است.با توجه به جمعيت جوان كشور و نياز وافري كه به ساخت فضاي زيست، كار و تفريح و … وجود دارد و همچنين با عنايت به آثار برجسته و منحصر به فرد معماري و شهرسازي در شيراز و به منظور حفظ و اشاعه‏ هنرهاي سنتي،  دانشكده هنر و معماري دانشگاه شيراز در سال 1373 با پذيرش 25 نفر دانشجو در مقطع كارداني معماري در محل دانشكده ادبيات و علوم انساني دانشگاه شيراز فعاليت خود را آغاز نمود .پس از آن در مهر ماه 1377 با پذيرش دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد پیوسته معماری فعاليت خود را ادامه داد. در مهر ماه 1375 بدليل مشکل کمبود مکان و گستردگی فعاليت های کارگاهی  اين رشته ها به دانشکده مهندسی منتقل و بصورت زير مجموعه ای از آن دانشکده فعالیت نمود . در مهر ماه سال 1377 دانشکده  به طور رسمي  مستقل گرديد و  بخشهای آموزشی و معاونت­های مختلف آموزشی و دانشجوئی - فرهنگی شکل گرفت و بخش معماری بصورت مستقل به فعالیت خود ادامه داد.در سال 1378 بدليل تغيير در سرفصل دوره و نحوه پذيرش از طرف وزارت علوم و فن آوری،  دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی مهندسی معماری پذیرفته گردید.از شهريور 1379 اين دانشکده به محل زیبایی که با همت آقای *احمد نادر کاظمی* از خيرين بنام شيراز در گلدشت معالی آباد احداث گرديده منتقل شده استو به فعاليت خود ادامه می­دهد ..*ساخت دانشکده*از سال 1384 دوره کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته معماری راه اندازی گردید . سال 1384  آغاز همکاری جهت راه اندازی و  پذیرش دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی مهندسی معماری  با پردیس دانشگاه در قشم است. از مهر ماه  1391   پذیرش دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته  معماری در پردیس دانشگاه شیراز شروع گردید. از سال 1391  با پذیرش دانشجو در مقطع کارشناسی مهندسی معماری با پردیس دانشگاه در امارات همکاری خود را شروع کرد.- در حال حاضر  بخش معماري در مقاطع  زير دانشجو دارد :کارشناسی مهندسی معماریکارشناسی ارشد ممماریکارشناسی ارشد معماری ( پردیس دانشگاه شیراز)کارشناسی مهندسی معماری ( در امارات )برنامه های آتی بخش معماری جهت ایجاد گرایش ها و مقاطع جدید:کارشناسی ارشد معماری منظر
دکتری معماری



*رشته های دانشکده*


 شهرسازی

 معماری

 هنر

----------

